

Instantly find the most trusted tech answers on Google - gozmike
http://signup.radialpoint.com/reveal

======
bdfh42
An attempt to improve the quality of technical search results by using the
power of the "crowd". Looks like this is an "add on" to Google so there is no
loss of "raw" search data - just hopefully, seeing the better (curated)
results highlighted.

I wish them luck and will give it a try.

